# Réaction de l'écran de l'iPad air 2 quand on appuie derrière



## Yaya31832 (3 Novembre 2014)

Voilà, je viens de remarquer en prenant en main mon air 2 une tache qui apparaît dans l'écran...
En fait elle apparaît quand j'appuie légèrement au dos de l'iPad, sur la droite surtout et sur une bonne partie de la hauteur. Cela disparaît aussitôt que je relâche la pression. Avez-vous constaté la même chose? Bon je m'amuse pas à appuyer exprès non plus mais je suis étonné quand même...


----------



## Lauange (3 Novembre 2014)

Il va falloir trouver en nom pour ce nouveau problème et si possible qui fini en gate.


----------



## Yaya31832 (3 Novembre 2014)

Oui &#128521; n'empêche que c'est légèrement embêtant mais surtout j'ai peur qu'à la longue ça abime l'écran..,?? Et aussi suis-je seul ou pas dans ce cas de xxxgate?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h07 ----------

En faisant le test sur iPad 2 ça me le fait aussi mais plus du côté gauche. Il faut par contre exercer une pression beaucoup plus forte. Donc voilà, ce n'est pas un cas isolé.


----------



## woulf (4 Novembre 2014)

Tu n'es pas seul 

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1808921&highlight=screen+problem+ipad

J'ai également constaté ce désagrément, à un seul endroit, côté droit, à peu près à au milieu de l'ipad (milieu dans le sens de la hauteur).

En résumé, ça semble affecter la très grande majorité des ipad air 2, pour ne pas dire la totalité. Certains auraient ce problème sur toute la hauteur de l'ipad, alors que pour la plupart, c'est vraiment ciblé au milieu.

Il ne semble pas que cela risque d'endommager la bête, mais n'empêche qu'entre les vibrations et ça, ça commence à faire beaucoup...


----------



## Yaya31832 (4 Novembre 2014)

Effectivement ça fait beaucoup. Je testerai avec une autre marque en magasin pour voir si ca le fait. Mais je croix avoir paniqué pour rien. A part ça cet air 2 est incroyable, heureusement &#128521;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Novembre 2014)

Une solution simple à ce problème.


----------



## Yaya31832 (4 Novembre 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Une solution simple à ce problème.




Je l'attend &#128521; ça devrait aider..
Merci à vous pour vos avis.


----------



## Grandil (26 Novembre 2014)

vous me faites flipper avec tous vos truc ...
moi qui vient d en commander un , j aurai du pt etre attendre


----------



## RubenF (27 Novembre 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Une solution simple à ce problème.



Elle est chère ta solution quand même


----------



## Grandil (27 Novembre 2014)

RubenF a dit:


> Elle est chère ta solution quand même



On peut trouver moins chère et qui face la même chose.


----------



## cillab (29 Novembre 2014)

Lauange a dit:


> Il va falloir trouver en nom pour ce nouveau problème et si possible qui fini en gate.



  COLGATE  lol


----------



## ipaforalcus (29 Novembre 2014)

RubenF a dit:


> Elle est chère ta solution quand même



Oui il y a bien plus simple et moins chère, tu pose l'iPad et tu le regarde sans le toucher avec les mains...


----------



## city1 (30 Novembre 2014)

à vouloir faire trop fin, toujours plus fin 
Je n'ai pas ce problème avec mon Ipad 3 qui est ultra solide


----------



## Yaya31832 (30 Novembre 2014)

Après quelques temps d'utilisation j'avoue qu'il est quand même très agréable cet ipad&#128515; et avec la smart case, c'est très bien. Je regrette pas du tout. La sensibilité de l'écran quand on appuie au dos apparaît sur les anciennes générations (un peu moins fort) et sur d'autres marques, donc pas de panique finalement.


----------

